# SA Zoo



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Went to the San Antonio Zoo today, first time in probably 25 yrs. Found some unusual birds and wanted to share.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful pictures Michael. I wish I had your skills with a camera.

Tinman


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Real nice!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

nice shots. I bet it won't be another 25 years before you go back.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I went in December when my granddaughter was in town. First time since the mid 80's and I got one of those fancy birds to eat out of my hand. I tell you what, you notice alot more with a three year old pointing everything out.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad everyone like the photos. Gfish your right, this was also a scouting trip. The granddaughter turned 2 this past Dec. I plan on taking her a a few month when the weather turns better. Should be a great day.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep in mind Michael that grandparent rules apply here. You and your grankid can do what you want and that includes any and all junk food.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

beautiful birds, thx for sharing


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------

